# Restaurant Supplies



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Does any one know where there might be a good restaurant supply store in the Guelph, Kitchener Waterloo, Hamilton area?

Thanks.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

London too far?

Cause we have Longo here.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

A wee tad. But if we have to.....

Basically we are looking for very large Stainless mixing bowls.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All-Clad Stainless Steel Mixing Bowls - Cooking.com


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Isn't there a large restaurant supply store on Victoria road just leaving Kitchener going towards Guelph?
I think it is called Stop Restaurant Supply.
Here it is:
YellowPages™: kitchener stop restaurant supply, Complete Business Listings


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

www.shopatstop.com

Actually very close to when I live.

You can also try out:








www.edmeades.ca




.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Edmeades closed the public store a while ago, stop is the only one I can think of.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Now it's been a whil since I lived in Hamilton but there used to be a store at the corner of King & Caroline called Hamilton Store Fixtures which was a large Restaurant / Hospitality Industry Supply store.

Apparently it's still there.

Hamilton Store Fixtures LTD. Restaurant Equipment & Supplies


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

teeterboy3 said:


> London too far?
> 
> Cause we have Longo here.


longo is over priced.... almost double what retail is


as far as where the OP is, stainless is stainless, if you look around, even in dollar stores, you will find them dirt cheap


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC, I wonder if you realize how large mixing bowls have to be in a restaurant environment... say... 18", 24"... etc. 

Now look you people got me all nostalgic about the days I worked at a sushi restaurant, best job a struggling high school/college student could ask for.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

If you have a Princess Auto franchise in the area, check the meat processing/grinding section. 
Heavy SS bowls in the size you want for $11 and up. These aren't listed in the online catalog but our store has them in stock.
edit: Mixing bowls too. correction: Not large _mixing _bowls, but large SS bowls.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

djstp said:


> longo is over priced.... almost double what retail is
> 
> 
> as far as where the OP is, stainless is stainless, if you look around, even in dollar stores, you will find them dirt cheap


Thanks everyone. I'm going to check out your suggestions.

BTW, Stainless is not Stainless. There are different grades that depend on the percentage of nickel in the metal.


----------



## rikderris (Sep 14, 2003)

This place is in Brantford.

new and used restaurant butcher and bakery equipment and supplies - Ontario Canada


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

rikderris said:


> This place is in Brantford.
> 
> new and used restaurant butcher and bakery equipment and supplies - Ontario Canada


Awesome!!! Right next door. Thanks.


----------

